# New Phase one IQ250 Digital Back using new Sony 50mpx CMOS Sensor



## Neutral (Jan 25, 2014)

Sony is pushing limits with it's new MF 50mpx CMOS sensor - vey high IQ at ISO6400:

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/reviews/cameras/iq250_back_announced.shtml
--------------
The IQ250's new Sony-built sensor offers options for medium-format shooters, including high-sensitivity performance up to ISO 6,400; exposures as short at 1/10,000 of a second and as long as one hour; and a dynamic range spanning 14 f-stops for a better ability to capture details in both shadows and highlights. It doesn't take advantage of CMOS sensors' superior ability to shoot video, but that's no surprise or even shortcoming given that Phase One sells machines designed solely to capturing the best still photos possible. 
---------------
http://reviews.cnet.com/digital-cameras/phase-one-iq250/4505-6501_7-35834930.html
http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/01/24/phase-one-iq250-medium-format-camera-back-faster-better-in-low-light


----------

